# Formula BOINC 2019



## bfromcolo

*Formula BOINC*



What is Formula BOINC?
Formula BOINC is a year long BOINC team competition based on the structure of the Formula 1 Championship.
Points are amassed based on a team's individual project ranking throughout the year and by their ranking in each of the 20 sprints.
See the Formula BOINC home page for a full breakdown of the rules: http://formula-boinc.org/
 
 
*Current Overall Standings (updated 1/1/19)*
Link to Overclock.net Official Formula BOINC Stats: http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&team=78248&year=2019










*Sprints*

03/14/2019 13:00 (UTC) - 03/17/2019 12:59 (UTC)
*[email protected] - 8th*

03/28/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 03/31/2019 20:59 (UTC)
*World Community Grid - 19th*

04/11/2019 16:00 (UTC) - 04/14/2019 15:59 (UTC)
*RakeSearch - 13th*

04/25/2019 20:00 (UTC) - 04/28/2019 19:59 (UTC)
*PrimeGrid - 11th*

05/09/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 05/12/2019 21:59 (UTC)
*[email protected] - 21st*

05/23/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 05/26/2019 21:59 (UTC)
*Amicable Numbers - TBD*

*Upcoming Sprints*


Spoiler



06/07/2019 04:00 (UTC) - 06/10/2019 03:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

06/20/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 06/23/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

06/27/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 06/30/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

07/11/2019 23:00 (UTC) - 07/14/2019 22:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

07/25/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 07/28/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

08/01/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 08/04/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

08/29/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 09/01/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

09/05/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 09/08/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

09/19/2019 16:00 (UTC) - 09/22/2019 15:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

09/26/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 09/29/2019 20:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

10/10/2019 15:00 (UTC) - 10/13/2019 14:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

10/25/2019 05:00 (UTC) - 10/28/2019 04:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

11/01/2019 05:00 (UTC) - 11/04/2019 04:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

11/15/2019 02:00 (UTC) - 11/18/2019 01:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined

11/28/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 12/01/2019 20:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined


----------



## tictoc

Here's the link to the OCN team FB stats http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&team=78248&year=2019


----------



## bfromcolo

Just a thought for discussion. As a team we scored points in 19 of 41 projects we did work for in 2018. We might be able to get a better result if we focused on fewer projects.


----------



## tictoc

Bumping this to get some input from the team. The project list for 2019 is quite a bit smaller, and I wanted to see what everyone thinks about concentrating on a smaller set of projects this year.


----------



## bfromcolo

I like that you picked three projects we scored in for the POM this month for this very reason, we can focus on fewer projects and try to get well established in the points. 



With the "big" projects like SETI or WCG I am not sure we stand a chance of scoring points unless we really dedicated effort as a team.


Of course everyone can run what they want, I know I will be messing with lots of projects just for WUProp hours.


----------



## mmonnin

3 less projects than last year. I'm good with more concentration. The Sprints in the 2nd half of the year is where we really lost out on potential points with typically just 4-5 users participating in Sprints.


----------



## skivelitis

bfromcolo said:


> With the "big" projects like SETI or WCG I am not sure we stand a chance of scoring points unless we really dedicated effort as a team.


Agreed. Focusing on "smaller" projects and vigilance towards those with sporadic work (MindModeling comes to mind) couldn't hurt.


----------



## NBrock

I have a few GPUs I could throw into the mix to help out. Hopefully I remember when it comes time.


----------



## tictoc

NBrock said:


> I have a few GPUs I could throw into the mix to help out. Hopefully I remember when it comes time.


I can add you to the PM list for the Sprints that start in March, if you want to get a reminder message.


----------



## NBrock

tictoc said:


> I can add you to the PM list for the Sprints that start in March, if you wan to get a reminder message.



Yes, please.

I can contribute my two Titan Xp (hopefully Folding TC won't mind lol) and my 2080ti


----------



## k4m1k4z3

NBrock said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> I can contribute my two Titan Xp (hopefully Folding TC won't mind lol) and my 2080ti


If you want, you can specify in the cc_config.xml file to ignore a specific card. I used the following on my TC rig when it had multiple GPUs to tell BOINC to ignore the 2nd GPU... in my case, they were 0 and 1 and 1 was my TC GPU.

<ignore_cuda_dev>1</ignore_cuda_dev>


----------



## bfromcolo

First Sprint is a week away! We will know the project 24 hours ahead to try and build bunkers.



03/14/2019 13:00 (UTC) - 03/17/2019 12:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined


----------



## mmonnin

NumberFields is the Sprint Event this week.

Task limit of 6 per CPU core.


----------



## Jpmboy

mmonnin said:


> NumberFields is the Sprint Event this week.
> 
> Task limit of 6 per CPU core.


i can put a 9900X on NF... what's the app_config for a cpu with 14 HT cores free?
this is what it does left to its own devices...


----------



## mmonnin

Jpmboy said:


> i can put a 9900X on NF... what's the app_config for a cpu with 14 HT cores free?
> this is what it does left to its own devices...


No app_config is needed.

The project is announced 1 day prior to the sprint event start. At 9AM EST the team stats will be collected and there will be 3 days for the event and the team stats will be collected the last time to determine the winner. Any work turned in before 9AM tomorrow doesn't count. So load up on tasks and either block the website via hosts or disable BOINC networking in BOINC Manager. This is why I run more than 1 BOINC client. 6 tasks per CPU is not enough to bunker tasks for 1 day and I can keep CPU and GPU queues separate.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol- that bunkering thing.
Every time I try to add a new host Boinc manager goes into "slow mode" and becomes unresponsive. NOt sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## mmonnin

I don't use BOINC Manager and instead use BOINCTasks that can manage multiple clients/PCs from one window. And it has more features.


----------



## Jpmboy

cool. I'll look into it...


Edit: nice interface, but I can;t get it to find any other rigs on my network. Eh, I'll just run as is. I'm no Boinc sensei for sure.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Jpmboy said:


> cool. I'll look into it...
> 
> 
> Edit: nice interface, but I can;t get it to find any other rigs on my network. Eh, I'll just run as is. I'm no Boinc sensei for sure.


You might need the password out of the gui_rpc_auth.cfg in order to connect to other clients? I had plenty of struggles getting that to work... 
But now that it does work, it is great for managing many rigs from the same screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

k4m1k4z3 said:


> You might need the password out of the gui_rpc_auth.cfg in order to connect to other clients? I had plenty of struggles getting that to work...
> But now that it does work, it is great for managing many rigs from the same screen.


trying to get it working... may have t use MAC addresses since this net is dynamic IP


----------



## Jpmboy

Took awhile... my wife thinks I've lost it with this stuff. :axesmiley
It's an older build, but this x99 rig just keeps chugging along...


----------



## mmonnin

All, the event hasn't started yet. Release the tasks after 9am EST.


----------



## bfromcolo

Please be sure in [email protected] preferences that you have said yes to this question. This is to conform to GDPR and a number of sites implemented this in 2019. Without this consent your points won't count towards our team stats.



*Do you consent to exporting your data to BOINC statistics aggregation Web sites?*


----------



## mmonnin

Stats updated on the 1st hour. I've released my tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

3rd after 1st update but that is pretty much just by bunker.


----------



## Jpmboy

mmonnin said:


> 3rd after 1st update but that is pretty much just by bunker.


where are you seeing this? the regular DC page?


----------



## bfromcolo

Jpmboy said:


> where are you seeing this? the regular DC page?





http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=1&lang=&year=2019


----------



## Jpmboy

bfromcolo said:


> http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=1&lang=&year=2019


thanks!


----------



## mmonnin

OCN finished 8th with 1,737,633 project points for 4 FB points.


----------



## Jpmboy

mmonnin said:


> OCN finished 8th with 1,737,633 project points for 4 FB points.


is that good?


----------



## mmonnin

Jpmboy said:


> is that good?


I'd say so given last year's Sprint results and overall Formula BOINC stats this year. Those 4 points moved OCN up 1 spot to 13th overall. Many Sprints in the 2nd half of 2018 we didn't score any points (only 10 top get points like in Formula 1 racing series).


----------



## Jpmboy

cool! I'll help when I can.


----------



## bfromcolo

Jpmboy said:


> is that good?



We had 6 people running number fields during the event, that's pretty good. Tictoc was out of town and I had a power outage a lot of the day before thanks to the blizzard here in CO and couldn't bunker anything. If we can get the number of participants up and get our bunkering working a head start for us, we can certainly improve on that.


We have another shot at it coming soon:


03/28/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 03/31/2019 20:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined


----------



## Jpmboy

bfromcolo said:


> We had 6 people running number fields during the event, that's pretty good. Tictoc was out of town and I had a power outage a lot of the day before thanks to the blizzard here in CO and couldn't bunker anything. If we can get the number of participants up *and get our bunkering working a head start for us, we can certainly improve on that*.
> 
> 
> We have another shot at it coming soon:
> 
> 
> 03/28/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 03/31/2019 20:59 (UTC)
> Project to be determined


hint - hint.


----------



## Finrond

Yep, I had forgotten to set up my bunkers so I came in a little late. I'll try and remind myself.


----------



## tictoc

Ready to roll for the next Sprint. Good showing from everyone that participated. :thumb:


----------



## bfromcolo

Today at 2100 UTC we will know the next project and have 24 hours to build up ours bunker for a nice head start.


03/28/2019 21:00 (UTC) - 03/31/2019 20:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined


----------



## bfromcolo

Project is WCG. Get your motors running


----------



## tictoc

Also, be sure to allow stats export on your World Community Grid account, or the stats won't be tracked for the Sprint.


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh - cpu only project.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

bfromcolo said:


> Project is WCG. Get your motors running


Just a heads up, I just got a bunch of [email protected] work that has a 24 hour deadline... might not be a good choice for bunker work unless planning to release the work right at the event start...
My MCM tasks have a 7 day deadline.


----------



## bfromcolo

Might want to un-select [email protected] for the first day. The project has a 24 hr turn around and if you are building a bunker and forget to release them in time they might not count.


For what its worth, bunkering WCG is pretty easy. Set your work queue to 2 days, and let the project download work units until it says you have enough, then turn off networking until tomorrow. Once we have confirmed the project is counting points after 2100UST we can send our completed work in.


An alternate method would be to block the WCG upload site(s) in your host file, then you can do work on other projects at the same time. Some can explain this better if you are interested. I am going to use option one, WCG is downloading lots of work to me.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Also, be sure to allow stats export on your World Community Grid account, or the stats won't be tracked for the Sprint.


Are you sure? FB just grabs the Team stats which doesn't change if a user joins, leaves or doesn't allow export. More users are listed at NF site vs what is exported to Free-DC.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Are you sure? FB just grabs the Team stats which doesn't change if a user joins, leaves or doesn't allow export. More users are listed at NF site vs what is exported to Free-DC.


I wasn't sure, I just assumed that was the case. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mmonnin

A note for WCG. New hosts will initially download # of cores +2 tasks. An 8 thread machine will download 10 tasks. After some have been returned, maybe validated(?), then it'll send that host more tasks to fill up the queue.

ZIKA should give some of the best credit in Linux due to it being VINA based.


----------



## ryan92084

WCG is my standard anyway so business as usual.


----------



## tictoc

Loaded up a few tasks for the AMD crunchers. 


The 2Ps are probably out for this sprint, but I've got 54 threads cranking away.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> A note for WCG. New hosts will initially download # of cores +2 tasks. An 8 thread machine will download 10 tasks. After some have been returned, maybe validated(?), then it'll send that host more tasks to fill up the queue.
> 
> ZIKA should give some of the best credit in Linux due to it being VINA based.



Accidentally grabbed a mix of tasks on one of my machines. Any idea what the next best sub-project to run is?


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Accidentally grabbed a mix of tasks on one of my machines. Any idea what the next best sub-project to run is?


Not sure what's the highest RAC after ZIKA.


----------



## mmonnin

Stats updated. 21st with 9,074  Releasing my tasks.


----------



## tictoc

My tasks are on their way. A few more minutes, and they should all be uploaded. I forgot to check how many tasks I had waiting in the queue, but it was at least 1000.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, off the road and home again...

What do I need to be running?


----------



## bfromcolo

Tex1954 said:


> Okay, off the road and home again...
> 
> What do I need to be running?



Anything you want. There's only 6 hours to go in this sprint and we are way out of the running. Really popular projects like WCG are difficult for small team to score in.


----------



## Tex1954

bfromcolo said:


> Anything you want. There's only 6 hours to go in this sprint and we are way out of the running. Really popular projects like WCG are difficult for small team to score in.


Hmmm, what and when is the next one?

In any case, have med bills to pay off and doctors appointments every day next week... and have to do taxes, get more pills... clean up around here... sheesh... then back to more work to pay it all off...

I hate getting older... need a new clone body replacement...  Drink some T-Cell Shakes or something....

LOL!


----------



## mmonnin

Tex1954 said:


> Hmmm, what and when is the next one?
> 
> In any case, have med bills to pay off and doctors appointments every day next week... and have to do taxes, get more pills... clean up around here... sheesh... then back to more work to pay it all off...
> 
> I hate getting older... need a new clone body replacement... Drink some T-Cell Shakes or something....
> 
> LOL!


http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?sprint=2&lang=&year=2019


----------



## mmonnin

RakeSearch is the Sprint this weekend
https://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/

Be sure to use the optimized apps
https://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=39&postid=715


----------



## bfromcolo

Shoot forgot all about this, so much for bunkering :thumbsdow


----------



## skivelitis

Luckily, I've been running RakeSearch for about a week already and have close to 700 tasks pending. Accidental bunker I guess.


----------



## mmonnin

Yep I forgot to check last night. I only got the 1950x with the optimized app and just let it return tasks. I figure some would validate after the event start. OCN probably won't place anyway. Good time to get the April badge though.


----------



## mmonnin

Same issue as last year. The server can't handle the increased load from FB Sprint. 10th place is already double our credit so far and none of us bunkered.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I only had time for a small bunker, and have not been able to get many tasks since the start of the event... I will leave it running with another more reliable project at priority 0


----------



## skivelitis

Uploads and downloads working again albeit slowly.


----------



## mmonnin

Next sprint will be announced tomorrow.

04/25/2019 20:00 (UTC) - 04/28/2019 19:59 (UTC) 
Project to be determined


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh great, that will be around the same time that the prime grid tasks I have been running for the past 2 days are complete. Setting a reminder now to watch and prepare a bunker.


----------



## skivelitis

PrimeGrid it is! Shifted everything over but can't bunker due to travel. Barely had time for that. Let's hope some pendings last and valiidate at the right time.


----------



## skivelitis

Reminder: GCW sieve shuts down May 1st.


----------



## mmonnin

Hopefully my last two Lucky tasks will validate. I didn't get much of a bunker in on the GPUs after letting GPUGrid tasks finish.


----------



## tictoc

I have a Lucky task finishing up, and then I'll fire up the other GPUs. No bunker for me, since I forgot to switch over to PrimeGrid.


----------



## bfromcolo

Lucky?


----------



## mmonnin

bfromcolo said:


> Lucky?


GFN-22 Extreme aka Do you Feel Lucky
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27835234-post116.html


----------



## mmonnin

I thought PPS Sieve had high GPU usage so I didn't bother checking it on my 1080Ti but it was very low even with CPU crunching stopped. 7:49 with 1 task. 9:06 with 3 tasks.

Even on the 1070 and 1070Ti they were around 10:40 and 9:18 at 2x. When at 3x they were running at 16:00 and 13:00. Improvements there too.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

mmonnin said:


> I thought PPS Sieve had high GPU usage so I didn't bother checking it on my 1080Ti but it was very low even with CPU crunching stopped. 7:49 with 1 task. 9:06 with 3 tasks.
> 
> Even on the 1070 and 1070Ti they were around 10:40 and 9:18 at 2x. When at 3x they were running at 16:00 and 13:00. Improvements there too.


On my 2080ti, just 1 PPS sieve task keeps utilization at 85% 
I have been running the manual sieving application at the same time; I think it ends up adding 500k ppd, which is about a 20% increase

Looks like I get roughly the same PPD from running 2xPPS sieve at a time.


----------



## Tex1954

Been adding my 2 cents as well...


----------



## mmonnin

This weekend's sprint is this Amicable.

05/23/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 05/26/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
Amicable Numbers

They have GPU apps but they are extremely CPU bound and every card requires many tasks to fully utilize the card if thats possible for higher core count systems. Many as in 7+ I've heard. Maybe more now. It basically a CPU project now. As the numbers get bigger it becomes less useful on the GPU.

CPU tasks appear to be mt at least up to 32t. Keeps the 1950x pegged with a quick dip every 20seconds or so. I can only get 64 tasks on 32t machine. Yikes 13gb memory and climbing. That might be its max as its going up and down between 10-13.4gb.


----------



## tictoc

I'll load it up and see if it goes up to 48 threads.


----------



## mmonnin

About 12:15 to 12:20 per task on my 1950x.
15.1GB of Virtual mem
13.6GB of memory according to BOINCTasks.

Some of the top computers are using CPU only. The top one using 2x RTX 2070s but some others after it are all or mostly CPUs.

Edit: Oh my... trying it on my NV GPUs in Linux. 2-5% GPU utilization. Clock speeds are way down like at stock non-boost and temps are in the upper 30s when they are usually like upper 60s-70s.


----------



## tictoc

I'll be sticking with CPUs for a weekend run of Amicable. 2970WX running 42 threads, completes tasks in an average of 593 seconds, which is nearly 1 million ppd.


----------



## mmonnin

Tomorrow is the greatest day in auto racing with the Monaco GP, Indy 500 and Coke 600. Over 1260 miles to be watched tomorrow. 

UK BOINC Team is slowly gaining on OCN in Amicable Numbers FB Sprint event at less than 300k between the teams. It'd be great if we could stay in 9th and place in a Sprint event.


----------



## tictoc

That was my fault.  
I had to take one of my machines off Amicable yesterday, but it is back up and crunching now. UK BOINC did pass us, but we might be able to catch them in the final four hours. We are currently just 68k behind.


----------



## mmonnin

Whew, that sure helped. About a 200k point change in the past couple of hours to end up 151k ahead in 9th.


----------



## mmonnin

06/07/2019 04:00 (UTC) - 06/10/2019 03:59 (UTC) 
SRBase

Good timing!

The only tasks available are long.


----------



## tictoc

I just got it running multi-threaded.

For some reason the long tasks are only running on a single thread, but long2 and long3 are running correctly. I must have mixed up the appname. I have srbase5 for the long tasks, but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> I just got it running multi-threaded.
> 
> For some reason the long tasks are only running on a single thread, but long2 and long3 are running correctly. I must have mixed up the appname. I have srbase5 for the long tasks, but that doesn't seem to work.


http://srbase.my-firewall.org/sr5/forum_thread.php?id=6&postid=3795#3795

long should be srbase5. Maybe a client restart is needed.

List of apps:
srbase = Sierpinski / Riesel Base
srbase2 = Riesel Base
srbase3 = Sierpinski Base
srbase4 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - short
*srbase5 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - long*
srbase6 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - average
srbase7 = Riesel Base - short
srbase8 = Sierpinski Base - short
srbase9 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - average2
srbase10 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - average3
srbase11 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - long2
srbase12 = Sierpinski / Riesel Base - long3

Rebirther did load some more tasks with other apps this afternoon.


----------



## mmonnin

Wow the long ones suck on my 2670 v1. 13+ hours and less than 8% done. I just reset it. 1950x only takes 90min to get that far.


----------



## bfromcolo

Late to the party, but getting some things working now. It did give me a bunch of short tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

The time to complete a single % of long tasks just keeps increasing exponentially.


----------



## skivelitis

Moo! Wrapper is this weekends Sprint.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like we're all late on this one. Not like we would score points anyway. I can't even get any tasks.


----------



## bfromcolo

Late as well, got tasks for my AMD GPUs nothing else, says it has CPU tasks but I have some stuff to work off first.


----------



## mmonnin

06/27/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 06/30/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
[email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

Late start again... I have it running on a couple systems in the basement where it is cool. It's going to be warm (mid-80s) around here for the next few days, not going to operate a space heater under my desk.


----------



## mmonnin

I had just finished my 1k hours for Do You Feel Lucky? app and was switching over to [email protected] anyway. Now I get this.  By the # of tasks is been about 90-120min.


[email protected] 6/28/2019 5:45:28 PM	Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance


----------



## mmonnin

07/11/2019 23:00 (UTC) - 07/14/2019 22:59 (UTC) 
[email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

I have a couple GPUs on it now, RX480/470. I don't have anything with decent DP currently. Getting 95 - 120 sec run times running 1 task per GPU.


----------



## bfromcolo

We are looking good to get a couple points this time! @Jpmboy is killing it. A couple more people running it would help us get 4 or even 6 points.


----------



## Jpmboy

bfromcolo said:


> We are looking good to get a couple points this time! @*Jpmboy* is killing it. A couple more people running it would help us get 4 or even 6 points.


did I need to sign up or anything for the work to be "registered" in the FB?


----------



## bfromcolo

Jpmboy said:


> did I need to sign up or anything for the work to be "registered" in the FB?



The teams are all automatically registered, your stats are in with the rest of us.


----------



## bfromcolo

07/25/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 07/28/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
GPUGrid
GPU Grid is the sprint this weekend.


----------



## mmonnin

Still no Linux app for GPUGrid.


----------



## mmonnin

08/01/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 08/04/2019 21:59 (UTC) 
[email protected]

We'll have no chance at placing in this Sprint.


----------



## mmonnin

F1 summer break is over with the next GP this weekend and the FB site is down.


----------



## bfromcolo

FB site is back up.


Next sprint 09/05/2019 22:00 (UTC) - 09/08/2019 21:59


----------



## mmonnin

It was probably time for the next project to be announced and the site is down again.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey guys, whats going on? I've been AFK for a while. I'm still plugging away at Universe. Guess by the above comment, we don't know whats next?


----------



## mmonnin

spdaimon said:


> Hey guys, whats going on? I've been AFK for a while. I'm still plugging away at Universe. Guess by the above comment, we don't know whats next?


Site is still down so there might not be an event for 2 consecutive events.

As for Universe. The admin increased the length of tasks by 2-3x while keeping credit the same to line up credit/hr with other BOINC CPU projects. He has come back saying credit would be adjusted up again since there was an outcry. There were some ULX tasks that came out that were about the same credit/hr as the older BHSpin2 tasks but they are gone now.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looks like Universe for the Sprint, getting things going on that.


----------



## mmonnin

Currently 22 of 25 in League one coming from just a few projects. I guess there was a vote for projects in 2020 that most team captains missed. Supposedly there will be a vote prior to each sprint?

I was hoping RDA world was included as I have a task that will complete in 25 days. With so few tasks that was enough to get some FB marathon points in past years.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Maybe we can score low enough to get bumped down to league 2 and then score very well next year?


----------



## Jpmboy

all I know is the last time I tried to "help" with the formula thing, I like bass-ackwards bunkered and screwed up.


----------



## tictoc

I missed the vote, because I had no idea the thread was even there. I check in on the FB forum occasionally, but the thread was in the "Suggestions or Bugs" sub-forum. 


Well if we drop down a division, then we can be the best of the rest.


----------



## mmonnin

Sprints now have a vote (up to 5 projects) prior to the event start. Who wants to bet it will be SETI?


----------



## tictoc

Formula BOINC 202 thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/365-overclock-net-boinc-team/1743760-formula-boinc-2020-a.html


----------

